# Abbreviations



## Fog-e (6/6/14)

I was wondering whether there is a list of Vaping abbreviations anywhere on the forum. If you are a noob (and sometimes, even if you are not) the abbreviations within posts can seem like Greek!!
If there is not such a list - perhaps someone is keen to draw one up??


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

Fog-e said:


> I was wondering whether there is a list of Vaping abbreviations anywhere on the forum. If you are a noob (and sometimes, even if you are not) the abbreviations within posts can seem like Greek!!
> If there is not such a list - perhaps someone is keen to draw one up??


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-lingo.831/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (6/6/14)

Fog-e said:


> I was wondering whether there is a list of Vaping abbreviations anywhere on the forum. If you are a noob (and sometimes, even if you are not) the abbreviations within posts can seem like Greek!!
> If there is not such a list - perhaps someone is keen to draw one up??


A few of them are already on the Vapetionary, just post any others you want to know and I'll add them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (6/6/14)

Matthee said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-lingo.831/


That's awesome - thank you!


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Was wondering if anyone has tried posting the contents of that PDF of @TylerD directly on the forum?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/14)

Just tried... "Invalid Message".


----------



## Alex (9/6/14)

*Ultimate Vaping Glossary & Resources*
Here are some other awesome websites, blogs or youtubers that share their knowledge of vaping and e cigs.
http://www.bestclearomizer.com/ultimate-vaping-glossary/


----------

